# Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin



## Monja (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo, bin ganz neu hier und komme noch nicht wirklich mit allem klar   ! Habe nur eine kleine 300 l Fertigpfütze die mir aber auch schon sehr viel arbeit eingebracht hat. Nach etwa 10 Tagen war sie völlig veralgt und unsere 3  Minigoldfische gar nicht mehr zu sehen. Daraufhin habe ich das ganze Wasser ausgetauscht und den Teich mit einer Bürste gesäubert. Im Teich habe ich noch eine Wasserpflanze und drumherum auch noch einige. Mir wurde gesagt das Teichmuscheln die Wasserqualität verbessern. So kaufte ich eine große und 2 kleine Teich- oder Malermuscheln. Zum Geburtstag gab es noch 3 Sumpfwasserschnecken dazu. Nun habe ich vor 4 Tagen entdeckt das die Goldfische weiße Pünktchen haben und irgendwie lurig sind. Beim Zoohandel hat man mir ein Medikament empfohlen und einé Wasserprobe getestet. Die Qualität des Wassers ist eigentlich gut, nur der Natriumgehalt mit 40 etwas hoch. Dagegen soll ich in 2 Tagen die Hälfte des Wassers austauschen und mit Aufbereitetem Wasser wieder auffüllen. Bin nur gespannt was unsere gestreßten Goldfische dazu sagen. Hat noch jemand solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder gibt es noch jemanden mit einer 300 l Teichpfütze? Lieben Gruß von Monja


----------



## guenter (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

habe mit so einer "Fertigpfütze" keine Ahnung. Alles braucht seine Zeit sich

richtig einzustellen, auch dein Teich. Habe auch keine Goldis, es werden

sich aber sicher Forenfreunde melden die da Erfahrung haben.

Viel ERFOLG mit deinen Goldis.


----------



## Monja (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Danke   endlich eine Antwort!  Ja einen größeren Teich bauen ging leider nicht, da wir genau auf einer Felsnarbe gebaut haben. Also dachte ich besser klein als gar nicht. Das dies alles so aufwendig wird hätte ich nie gedacht. Obwohl ich mir vor dem Teichkauf ein Buch Von GU zugelegt habe und mir alles genau durchgelesen habe. Ja ich will mal schwer hoffen das ich noch einige Klein- Pfützenbesitzer finde. Eine kleine Sprudelpumpe läuft schon und ich bin mir noch nicht über den Kauf einer kompletten Filteranlage mit UV Lampe schlüssig. Lieben Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## akitadaikota (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja,

mit den weißen Pünktchen haben wir mal vor Jahren Probleme im Aquarium gehabt. Haben dann zuerst mal im Internet geschaut wobei wir echt danach gedacht haben, das ganze Becken wäre verseucht. Eigentlich undurchführbare Aufgaben zu denen viele geraten haben, um diese Weißpünktchenkrankheit wegzubekommen (über Wochen kein Licht, Aquarium abkleben, die Pflanzen hätten sich bedankt, am besten in einen fensterlosen Raum etc.)

Wir sind dann zu einem sehr alt eingesessenen Auqarianer gefahren, der uns ein Mittelchen gab und die Geschichte war problemlos in einigen Tagen erledigt. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Namen des Mittels erinnern. Falls Du aus der Nähe kommst (Ruhrpott), kann ich Dir den Namen des Händlers geben. 

Und zu der "Pfütze", bevor wir jetzt den neuen Teich gebaut haben, haben wir eine 120l Pfütze gehabt. Da hatten wir auch einige Tage sehr grünes Wasser (auch jetzt bei dem neuen) - mit etwas Geduld ging es bei uns von ganz alleine weg. Wir hatten allerdings sehr viele Pflanzen direkt im Teich, denke, dass es die Sache vereinfacht hat, im Vergleich zu Dir mit nur einer Pflanze.

Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## zoe (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja
auch von mir erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen  

Du hast also ein 300 liter Becken mit 3 goldis und nachdem die ersten Schwebealgen gekommen sind alles neu gemacht? Hmm also erstmal sind 300 Liter wohl etwas wenig für Fische und hast du schon eine Idee wo du die Fische im Winter unterbringst? 
Welches Substrat hast du denn in dem Teichlein? Also ich frag jetzt nur wegen den __ Muscheln, die brauchen wohl Sand ....... allerdings hab ich hier  schon gelesen das sie sich bei Kies teilweise auch wohl fühlen sollen. 
In was hast du deine Pflanzen gesetzt? Teicherde solltest du nicht verwenden (siehe auch Fachbeiträge) und die Wurzeln der Pflanzen vor dem einpflanzen von der Erde befreien. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht alles etwas komisch da dein Teich ja schon fertig is aber wenn du Teicherde drin haben solltest wirst du wohl länger ein Algenproblem haben.
Du schreibst noch dein Wasser war veralgt.... Waren das Schwebealgen? Ich denke mal schon, aber das ist völlig normal. Dein Teich startet ja erst und muss sich einpegeln nach dem Schwebealgen kommen die Fadenalgen die man aber super abfischen kann und irgendwann reichen die Nährstoffe den Algen nicht mehr weil deine Pflanzen die aufnehmen (jetzt mal ohne Fische gedacht). Wenn du jedesmal alles neu machst wenn das Wasser trüb wird startest du immer von vorn, ein Belag auf dem Boden und den Wänden is völlig normal. 
Hmm zu den Goldis und deren Krankheit kann ich nix sagen, es gibt aber viele User mit dem gleichen Problem.... schau mal in den Krankheitsbereich  

Du schreibst du hast einige Pflanzen am Teich und eine im Teich, welche sind das denn? Liegt der Teich in der prallen Sonne? ........
  Jaja ich bin neugierig vielleicht stellst du ja auch mal ein Foto ein damit man sich ein besseres Bild machen kann 

Wenn du wirklich Fische in dem Teich halten willst wirst du wohl um einen Filter nicht herum kommen..... aber auch für das Thema gibts hier Leute die richtig Ahnung haben ... ich nu nich, da ich keinen Filter habe / brauche : 

Schau bitte ab und an ob die Muscheln noch leben, ich denk mal wenn da eine abstirbt is das bei 300l auch nich gerade angenehm für die anderen Teichbewohner. 

Nichts desto trotz  ... ließ dich ein bisschen im Forum ein und du bekommst das mit deinem Teichlein schon in den Griff  

liebe grüße 
zoe


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen. 

Stimme Zoe vollkommen zu dein 300 Liter Becken ist für Goldfische bzw. Fische allgemein einfach zu klein.  

Einmal vom Platz her und außerdem wird der Teich niemals mit den Ausscheidungen der Fische fertig weil es eben nur 300 Liter Wasser sind.  Da nützt ein Filter kaum was, weil in den Teich nicht viele Pflanzen passen die die Nährstoffe aufnehmen. 

Und im Winter wird es auch Probleme geben.  

Vielleicht Überlegst du dir ja noch den Teich zu erweitern bzw. einen Größeren dazu zu bauen.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jochen (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

Auch wenn ich jetzt kein  , von dir wegen meiner Antwort bekomme, 
muß ich dir leider schreiben das du vieles, eigentlich alles falsch gemacht hast.

Zoe hat ja schon dementsprechend geschrieben,ich möchte das auch bestätigen.

Du hast in den ersten zehn Tagen schon 3 Goldis in deinen Teich...

die Fische sollte man frühestens drei bis vier Wochen nach der Fertigstellung des Teiches einsetzen,
Bitte gebe in der Suchfunktion Nitritpeak ein, oder google danach, dann wird dir einiges klar.

Du hast nach der ersten Algenblüte deinen Teich mit der Bürste gereinigt, wenn du das machst wirst du nie einen funktionierenden Teich bekommen, deine Bakterien können sich nicht aufbauen, und somit wirst du immer schlechte Wasserwerte verbunden mit Fischkrankheiten haben.

Du hast nur eine Pflanze im Teich,

bitte informiere dich über Teichbepflanzung.
Du brauchst viel mehr Pflanzen, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen (Sauerstoffspender und Nährstoffzehrer) sowie einige Sumpfpflanzen (Nährstoffzehrer)

Deine Fische brauchen zum Überwintern eine Tiefe von etwa einen Meter, besser 1,20m., ansonsten brauchst du im Winter eine Teichheizung oder du überwinterst die Fische in einen Aquarium.

__ Muscheln in so einen kleinen Teich geht zwar, aber sie brauchen viel Aufmerksamkeit, wenn sie sterben werden deine Wasserwerte sich in nullkommanichts zur tötlichen Brühe für die Goldis verwandeln.

Zum Wert Natrium 40, meinst du sicherlich Nitrat, der wäre gerade noch so an der Grenze, aber das geht ohne Bepflanzung sehr schnell hoch und du hast wie jetzt Fischkrankheiten.
Du kannst dem vorbeugen, mit 20-30% Wasserwechsel am besten etwa alle 10 Tage, dazu brauchst du aber geeignetes Wasser, nimm dazu Regenwasser, wenn es geht nicht gerade von einer Dachrinne die ein verdrecktes Dach entwässert.

Die Mittelchen zum aufbereiten braucht nur dein Fachverkäufer, nämlich nur um dein Geld aus der Hosentasche zu ziehen, bitte kipp keine Sachen in den Teich von denen du nicht weißt was drinn ist, das kann sehr schnell das Gegenteil bewirken.

Zu allerletzt geht es noch um deine Goldis, auch wenn sie noch sehr klein sind würde ich sie abgeben, du wirst mit so einen kleinen Teich immer Schwierigkeiten mit ihnen haben, ich will aber nicht sagen das es unmöglich ist, jedoch Freude wirst du damit nicht bekommen.

Ich hoffe, zoe und ich haben dich nicht geschockt, jedoch hast du ja selbst geschrieben du bist blutiger Anfänger, und wenn du dich denn auch hier helfen lässt, wirst du sicher noch viel Freude mit deinen Teich haben.

Schau dir doch mal die Teiche der verschiedenen User hier an,
es kommt wirklich nicht auf die Größe an, 

ein Teich wie du ihn hast läßt sich wunderbar gestalden,
 du kannst damit sehr viele Tiere in deinen Garten locken, sie beobachten, und sie leben und vermehren sehen, du kannst viele Pflanzen einbringen an denen du dich erfreuen wirst, und du mußt dir  nie mehr wegen weißen Pünktchen Gedanken machen...

Bitte lese dich hier ein, vor allem die Fachbeiträge, benutze die Suchfunktion, und frage, dir wird hier wirklich geholfen.

Kopf hoch und her mit den


----------



## Mondlicht (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja,

und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Tja, da Ihr ja mehr oder weniger auf einem Felsen gebaut habt, ist ein größerer Teich natürlich schwierig anzulegen, wenn man es auf die herkömmliche Art probiert. Da braucht man ja fast schon ein Sprengkommando. Aber unmöglich ist es nicht. Diese Abeit könnte man umgehen, wenn man einen Hochteich anlegt.
Sagt ja niemand, daß Teiche immer gebuddelt werden müssen. Mit einer stabilen Aussenkonstruktion sollte das funktionieren. Dies vielleicht als kleiner Denkanstoß....


----------



## Monja (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Ihr zwei, danke für eure Antwort. Gegen die Weißpünktchenkrankheit habe ich im Zoohandel ein Medikament bekommen. Das hat auch schon gut gewirkt, obwohl ich es erst vor 2 Tagen ins Wasser gegeben habe. Unser kleinster Goldi hat noch etwas mehr Punkte, aber seit heute mittag flitzen sie auch wieder durch den Teich. Ich hoffe das sie sich ganz erholen. Lieben Gruß aus dem Sauerland von einer EXruhrpotlerin (Herdecke)


----------



## Monja (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Jochen, also überwintern werden meine Goldis sowie die Teichmuscheln im Aquarium. Das war mir vorher schon klar. Ich habe auch 6 Sumpfpflanzen in den äüßeren Ring eingepflanzt die die Wasserqualität verbessern sollen. Im Außenbereich habe ich __ Schilf und einige Stauden gepflanzt um natürlichen Schatten zu spenden. Mein größtest Problem ist wohl das der Teich in der Mittagssonne sehr viel UV abbekommt. Ich war gestern noch im Zoohandel und habe ein Mittel bekommen um die Wasserqualität und den "Nitrat" gehalt zu optimieren. Ich werde morgen die hälfte des Wassers rausnehmen und mit aufbereitetem Wasser wieder befüllen. Ich habe auch noch eine Wasserhyazinthe die auf dem Wasser schwimmt und eine direkte Wasserpflanze in einem Pflanzkorb gepflanzt und versenkt. Leider wußte ich vor der gesamten Teichaktion nichts von eurem Forum, sonst hätte ich mich natürlich genauer informiert. Aber auch dir ein  und lieben Gruß


----------



## Monja (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Zoe, ja viele viele Fragen. Ich glaube ich mach mal wirklich ein Foto von meiner Pfütze.   Hab wohl wirklich viel falsch gemacht. <Gestern habe ich noch Teicherde geholt, die hat man mir empfohlen für die __ Muscheln. Nun habe ich aber schon ein paarmal gelesen das das wohl wirklich nicht gut ist und laße es wohl besser. Da ich morgen die Hälfte des Wassers austausche werde ich wohl lieber Sand verwenden. Und hoffe mal das die Muscheln das besser finden. Also im Zoohandel wußten Sie das wir nur einen kleinen Fertigteich haben und haben uns 3 Goldfische empfohlen. Da sie zu mehreren leben und falls einer stirbt ist der andere nicht alleine. Das klang auch sehr plausibel. Werde noch ein bischen in anderen Beiträgen suchen um meinen Fischen es so schön wie möglich zu machen. Lieben Gruß von Monja


----------



## Monja (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo  Daniel, danke für dein Willkommen. Sehe wohl seelber jetzt ein in was für ein schlamassel ich mich gebracht habe. Obwohl ich mich vorher im Zoocenter und mit Bücher informiert habe ist einiges schief gelaufen. Versuche nun den 3 Goldies das Leben so angenehm wie möglich zu machen  Ja das die Teichmuscheln so kompliziert sind hätte ich nun wirklich nicht gedacht. Obwohl ich eien Tag nach dem ich sie in den Teich gesetzt habe mich fürchterlich erschrocken habe das die große __ Teichmuschel nicht mehr da war. Die hatte sich einfach in eine andere Ecke verkrochen. Da kam erstmal die Frage auf "Können __ Muscheln laufen  ? Also da war voll witzig weil an meienm Geburtstag die wildesten Spekulationen die Runde machten. Da half nur ein Blick ins Internet und tatsächlich ... Ich ärgere mich wirklich das ich euer Forum nicht eher entdeckt habe   Lieben Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja

Ja tatsächlich können __ Muscheln „Laufen“.  
Wo ich das das erste Mal beobachtet hab war ich auch erstaunt vor allem was die für eine Kraft haben. 
Wie die sich durch den Kies schieben.

In meinen alten Teich hatte ich das mal beobachtet und fotografiert.
 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zoe (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hallo Monja

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen du bekommst dein Teichlein schon in den Griff  .
Du machst jetzt genau das richtige...... dich durchs Forum lesen.  

 als ich hier angekommen bin hab ich doch tatsächlich alle Threads gelesen.... ausser die Filtersachen.... hat so 6 Tage gedauert ca. :crazy: 

liebe grüße 
zoe


----------



## Monja (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Gartenpfützenbesitzerin*

Hey Daniel, ja werde mir die beste mühe geben. Habe heute die hälfte des Wassers abgeschöpft und eine Sandlage eingebracht. Mit aufbereitetem Wasser wieder aufgefüllt. Nun ist der Teich zwar Supertrübe aber ich hoffe das er morgen wieder Glsaklar ist. Habe mich gegen den Kies entschieden, da ich bei einem anderen Teichliebhaber gelesen habe Sand sei besser. Bin mal gespannt. Die Goldies und die Teichmuscheln habe ich nach 3 Std wieder reingesetzt. Hoffe sie überstehen das ganze hin und her ohne größere Schäden.  Gruß Monja


----------

